# to run out of something



## Charlie Parker

"I ran out of copies." Would I say _Je suis venue à manquer de copies our Les copies sont venue à manquer?_
"I ran out of them" _je suis venu à en manquer ou Elles sont venues à manquer. _Merci d'avance


----------



## 94kittycat

Hi, CP, I'm waving at you with an Oilers flag from a couple provinces away! 

Would you consider using, "je n'ai plus de copies" ?? That's just my suggestion, though...


----------



## RuK

I think it would be "il vient à manquer des copies" but I'm wondering now why I never hear the venir à manquer turn of phrase - I've only read it in books, I think. I would more normally say "il n'y avait plus de copies".


----------



## typhoondirect

Hi,
"to run out of something" is often used in french in expression like "Je suis a court d'argent" => I have no more money or "Je suis a court d'idees" I have no more ideas". C'est plus simple de dire "Je n'ai plus d'argent", "je n'ai plus de copies".
Regards !


----------



## Cath.S.

Bienvenue sur le forum, Typhoondirect, 

je suis d'accord avec toi,_ je suis à court de_ va bien au présent.

Au passé composé (I *ran* out) on dirait:

_je me suis trouvé(e) à court de copies,_
ou alors, familièrement,
_je suis tombé(e) en panne de copies._


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> _je suis à court de_ va bien au présent. Tout à fait
> Au passé composé (I *ran* out) on dirait:
> _je me suis trouvé(e) à court de copies..._ J'aime moins (un peu lourd)
> ou alors, familièrement,
> _je suis tombé(e) en panne de copies._ Ça, j'aime bien


 
Je crois qu'au Québec (Charlie aime ça) On entendrait plutôt... 
_J'ai manqué de copies / Je n'ai pas eu assez de copies _
et pour "I ran out of them"... _J'en ai manqué / Je n'en ai pas eu assez_

Edit: Et bien sûr, on peut dire au présent... Je manque de copies / Il ne me reste aucune copie


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> Je crois qu'au Québec (Charlie aime ça ) On entendrait plutôt... _J'ai manqué de copies / Je n'ai pas eu assez de copies _et pour "I ran out of them"... _j'en ai manqué / je n'en ai pas eu assez_


À la réflexion, nous dirions plutôt en France
_je me suis *re*trouvé(e) à court de..._

_J'étais en train d'imprimer l'article lorsque je me suis retrouvée à court de papier._

Mais il se peut que ce soit franco-français.


----------



## typhoondirect

egueule said:


> Bienvenue sur le forum, Typhoondirect,
> 
> je suis d'accord avec toi,_ je suis à court de_ va bien au présent.
> 
> Au passé composé (I *ran* out) on dirait:
> 
> _je me suis trouvé(e) à court de copies,_
> ou alors, familièrement,
> _je suis tombé(e) en panne de copies._


 

Merci beaucoup pour ton accueil et pour la pertinente remarque.
Oui, tu as raison !


----------



## DearPrudence

En fait, c'est le dérivé d'un autre fil où je disais que
*"je suis venu à en manquer de photocopies" (/Elles sont venues à manquer)* semblait très bizarre.
Depuis, je réfléchis mais je n'arrive toujours pas à expliquer pourquoi.
Des idées ?


----------



## multae gentes

DearPrudence said:


> En fait, c'est le dérivé d'un autre fil où je disais que
> *"je suis venu à en manquer de photocopies" (/Elles sont venues à manquer)* semblait très bizarre.
> Depuis, je réfléchis mais je n'arrive toujours pas à expliquer pourquoi.
> Des idées ?



IL faudrait alors dire :
*"je suis venu à *en *manquer de photocopies"
*ou : *"à en manquer"

*C'est un peu trop soutenu pour la conversation courante !
"J'ai manqué de ... (ou : "j'en ai manqué") est plus courant


----------



## DearPrudence

Pardon, je voulais dire "*je suis venu à manquer de photocopies*" bien sûr. Il me semblait important d'ajouter "*photocopies*" car j'ai l'impression car avec un tel "objet", la combinaison semble improbable mais je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi


----------



## multae gentes

Bien sûr, d'habitude on manque de papier ou d'encre, pas de photocopies, mais la phrase garde un sens dans certains contextes : par exemple, tu as fait des photos au bureau pour les distribuer en réunion, mais il n'y en a pas pour tout le monde.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci à tout le monde. J'aurais à peine pu imaginer qu'une telle question provoquerait une richesse de possibilities. Je suis énormément reconnaissant. Lundi j'entre dans la salle de classe prêt à éblouir mes élèves avec mon grand vocabulaire. En général, puisque je suis un novice, je devrais me contenter des constructions simples. "J'en ai manqué. J'en ferai plus."


----------



## Cath.S.

DearPrudence said:


> Pardon, je voulais dire "*je suis venu à manquer de photocopies*" bien sûr. Il me semblait important d'ajouter "*photocopies*" car j'ai l'impression car avec un tel "objet", la combinaison semble improbable mais je ne saurais expliquer pourquoi


À mon sens, DP, l'objet importe peu :

Je suis venu à manquer de photocopies ne me paraît pas plus étrange que 
je suis venu à manquer de chaussettes, tu es venu à manquer d'amour, elle est venue à manquer d'inspiration, nous sommes venus à manquer de... n'importe quoi...

sont des tournures incorrectes. On pourrait dire à la rigueur _j'en suis arrivé à manquer de photocopies, tant j'étais tombé bas,_ si l'on voulait décrire la déchéance d'un employé de bureau. 

On dit que *telle chose vient à manquer*, mais pas que l'on « vient à manquer de telle chose » :

Les photocopies vinrent à manquer.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you. That clears it up for me. "I managed to run out of photocopies" is that right? The next part I'm not sure I get "because I had fallen down"? "because I wasn't attending to my duties." The rest of it I get Une chose (pas une personne) vient à manquer. Can you help me with your example?


----------



## Cath.S.

Sorry Charlie Parker, I had not realised my example might be difficult to understand. I'll try and explain it. 

_Tomber bas_ is used figuratively here, just like when you speak of the_ rise and fall_ of a person in English.

So the whole sentence and example were ironic. I'll use en être arrivé à in another sentence to make it even clearer:

_La malheureuse femme est tellement pauvre qu'elle* en est arrivée à* vendre ses vêtements._  (_to go as far as_, but in a negative sense, _to be so far gone_).

_I managed to run out of photocopies_
=>
_Je me suis débrouillé(e) pour manquer / pour me retrouver à court // de photocopies._

This would be understood as mild self-criticism, while _j'en suis arrivé à_ would come across as some sort of thespian overstatement.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci. Vos exemples sont très clairs. En fait, j'ai trouvé dans mon dictionnaire sous le mot _tomber_  un exemple avec _bas _comme adverbe. "Ils sont tombés bien bas" qui veut dire en anglais "They've sunk really low." J'aime le mot_ débrouiller_ parce que j'espère que je commence à me débrouiller en français.


----------



## Cath.S.

> j'espère que je commence à me débrouiller en français.


C'est bien l'impression que nous avons !


----------



## verbivore

How does on use the phrase "to run out of" in a figurative sense, for example, to run out of patience, luck, ideas, time, energie, etc. ?

Etre à bout de patience, de chance, d'idées, de temps, d'énergie etc.?   J'suis pas au courant de toutes les expressions.  Merci.


----------



## Cath.S.

Bonjour Verbivore, 
être à bout ne s'emploie qu'avec patience à ma connaissance, dans les autres cas on dirait
être à court d'idées, d'énergie, de temps.
Pour_ chance_, je dirais
[pronom possessif] _chance a tourné,_
qui peut aussi signifier que l'on a de la chance alors que ce n'était pas le cas avant.


----------



## geostan

I'm wondering if _épuiser_ might be suitable for _to run out of_.

E.g. J'ai épuisé ma provision de papier.

Of course, the simple solution of _ne...plus de, _as was suggested, would fit the bill as well.

Cheers!


----------



## Cath.S.

geostan said:


> I'm wondering if _épuiser_ might be suitable for _to run out of_.
> 
> E.g. J'ai épuisé ma provision de papier.
> 
> Of course, the simple solution of _ne...plus de, _as was suggested, would fit the bill as well.
> 
> Cheers!


Hello Geostan,
in your example we could say_ épuiser_ is an equivalent of_ exhaust. It _also works in a figurative sense:
_il a épuisé ma patience_
_he's exhausted my patience._


----------



## geostan

egueule said:


> Hello Geostan,
> in your example we could say_ épuiser_ is an equivalent of_ exhaust. It _also works in a figurative sense:
> _il a épuisé ma patience_
> _he's exhausted my patience._



I realize that, but that is what "to run out of" means.


----------



## Cath.S.

geostan said:


> I realize that, but that is what "to run out of" means.


I realized that you realized it, and gave your translation a thumbsup.


----------



## harrythelm

egueule said:


> Bonjour Verbivore,
> être à bout ne s'emploie qu'avec patience à ma connaissance, dans les autres cas on dirait
> être à court d'idées, d'énergie, de temps.
> Pour_ chance_, je dirais
> [pronom possessif] _chance a tourné,_
> qui peut aussi signifier que l'on a de la chance alors que ce n'était pas le cas avant
> 
> Avec mon esprit pinailleur, je me permets de poser la question suivante : est-ce qu'on retrouve dans "à court de" le sens de "plus" qui est très fort dans l'expression to run out of > il y en avait, maintenant il n'y en a plus. Je croyais qu' 'être à court d'idées" était plutôt équivalent à "manquer d'idées", "être en panne d'idées"  c'est à dire sans la notion d'un stock (en l'occurrence d'idées) qui aurait été épuisé


----------



## Cath.S.

Bonjour Harrythelm,
_être à court d'idé_es peut aussi bien vouloir dire que l'on n'a _plus _d'idées (alors que l'on en avait) que signifier que l'on n'en a pas du tout à un moment donné. 

Je trouve les deux exemples donnés dans le TLF pour illustrer l'expression assez parlants :
_L'homme n'est jamais à court d'ingéniosité_ (Pesquidoux, _Livre raison,_ 1928, p. 142). 
_Toutes dettes payées − et j'en avais! − je me trouve à court_ (Verlaine, _Corresp.,_ t. 3, 1890, p. 179). 
Je pense qu'ici l'idée est la même que dans _to run out._


----------



## geostan

egueule said:


> I realized that you realized it, and gave your translation a thumbsup.



Sorry about that. I confess I never look at those icons!

Cheers!


----------



## harrythelm

egueule said:


> Bonjour Harrythelm,
> _être à court d'idé_es peut aussi bien vouloir dire que l'on n'a _plus _d'idées (alors que l'on en avait) que signifier que l'on n'en a pas du tout à un moment donné.
> 
> Je trouve les deux exemples donnés dans le TLF pour illustrer l'expression assez parlants :
> _L'homme n'est jamais à court d'ingéniosité_ (Pesquidoux, _Livre raison,_ 1928, p. 142).
> _Toutes dettes payées − et j'en avais! − je me trouve à court_ (Verlaine, _Corresp.,_ t. 3, 1890, p. 179).
> Je pense qu'ici l'idée est la même que dans _to run out._



Merci pour tes lumières, toujours précieuses


----------



## viera

Au lieu de :
"J'en ai manqué. J'en ferai plus."
il me paraît plus naturel de dire :
Il me manque des copies. Je vais en refaire.
Je n'ai pas assez de copies (pour tout le monde).  Je vais en refaire.

Au bureau, on utilise volontiers "panne" quand on manque de fournitures :
Je n'ai plus d'enveloppes. Est-ce que tu pourrais me dépanner ?
Je suis en panne de papier machine. Est-ce que tu pourrais me prêter quelques feuilles ?


----------

